# Modded my Weber 18" Smokey Mountain Smoker



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Apr 29, 2020)

Cajun Bandit Door








						Weber Smokey Mountain (WSM) Stainless Steel Smoker Access Door With Round Hole for 18.5" Smoker 2009 and Newer.
					

Weber Smokey Mountain (WSM) Access Door Replacement for 18.5 inch Weber Smokey Mountain Smoker. Durable Stainless Steel Provides Improved Seal. No Tape, Glue, or Adhesives Needed. Stops Smoke and Heat Loss. Features Round Latch Hole for 2009 and Newer




					www.cajunbandit.com
				




3" caster wheels with brakes

Lavalock High Temp Gasket Smoker Sealer

Weber handles








						Genuine Weber 80365 Lid Handle for Weber Q100 Q120 Q200 Q220  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Genuine Weber 80365 Lid Handle for Weber Q100 Q120 Q200 Q220 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				





















































On The Agenda

Damper Handles








						Total ControlⓇ Cool Touch Damper Total ControlⓇ Cool Touch Damper Handle Knob for Weber Smokey Mountain WSM Kettle or Other BBQ Smoker Dampers
					

This Knob is a perfect solution for Weber Kettle or WSM draft or exhaust pinwheels that get to hot. This will make the handle cool to the touch in most instances and help prevent burns. Installs easily, just drill one small hole in existing damper and tighten the supplied nut. (Drill bit not...




					bbqsmokermods.com
				




Drip Pan for the Water Bowl

Lid Hinge

A Rib-O-Lator





						18″ Ring Combo Package: Short Adjustable (11″-20″ trays), Rotisserie Spit, 24″ Rod, Cordless Battery Motor | Rotisserie Chicken Recipes-Baby Back Ribs-BBQ Ribs-RIBOLATOR
					






					www.ribolator.com
				




A Rib Rack








						Stainless Steel Rib Hanger For WSM
					

Heavy duty, 100% American made stainless steel rib hanger for the 18.5" and 22.5" WSM. Hunsaker Smokers unique circular design gives you more space to hang meat compared to traditional straight bar designs. A bonus middle section is included for even more hanging space. Includes 6 stainless...



					www.hunsakersmokers.com


----------



## krj (Apr 29, 2020)

I like the idea of the handle on the center section, not sure why I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 29, 2020)

Nice work. Easy to move now. Unless slippery slope


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 29, 2020)

Those wheels are probably the best "mod" you'll ever do. I added wheels to my MB gasser (which I only use for cold and "warm" smoking now with a mailbox) and it's scary handy for moving it around the patio.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 29, 2020)

What...no hood ornament?


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Apr 30, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> What...no hood ornament?



no need for it. I have the inkbird 6 probe setup.


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (May 10, 2020)

Made a custom mount for my temp gauge. Regrettably the magnet on the inkbird 6 probe has a very weak magnet on the back of the mounting base AND the heat deformed the back. So I took the old smoker door and traced a mount around my inkbird. Drilled a hole in the leg and bolted the mount to it and velcroed my inkbird to the mounting plate.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (May 11, 2020)

How much of a difference do you think the steel door makes? 

And does the lid still seat properly with the gasket?


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (May 12, 2020)

thsmormonsmokes said:


> How much of a difference do you think the steel door makes?
> 
> And does the lid still seat properly with the gasket?



The steel door and the gaskets combined made all the difference.

In contrast to my previous smokes of ribs, turkey and pork tenderloin, the pit temps fluctuated from 215º - 275º without the steel door and the gaskets.

This past Sunday I did a brisket with the new door and gaskets and I was consisently between 219º and 230º. That's a +/- of 6º. I was very impressed with the stability and consistency of the temps.

I had to remove the gasket from the bottom of the mid-section to the base because it's too thick and it wouldn't sit on there right. That gasket is 1/8" thick. I'm going to get a different gasket from Amazon  one that is 1/16" and one that is 1/32" thick and see if either of those works any better.

Lid seals great. I had zero leaks from it or the stainless door on Sunday during the brisket smoke.


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (May 12, 2020)

vent handles are amazing. They keep your little fingers or hands from getting burned.


----------



## JWFokker (May 18, 2020)

thsmormonsmokes said:


> How much of a difference do you think the steel door makes?
> 
> And does the lid still seat properly with the gasket?



The OEM door seals well enough with creosote which is why this isn't a more popular mod. Not really worth the money.


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Aug 15, 2021)

The latest mod to my lightly modded smoker. I’ve noticed that the base is very flimsy and wobbly. I bought a 5’ stick of 3/4” electrical conduit. I cut it down to three pieces of 18 1/4” and flattened the ends with a 4 lb hammer, then drilled holes in the ends. I use a small bit to start the holes, then used a medium to make it bigger and then a large to get the final hole so the stud on the caster wheels fit. Tightened down the legs with a flathead and socket wratchet. I will probably upgrade the bolts to a roundhead and put red locktite on the threads.

I have an 8 rib hanger on the way from Lavalock.

Future upgrade will be a lavalock steel door and automatic vent adjusters that open and close the vents as the temp increases or decreases.

It has been a lot of fun and a bit challenging to get this smoker dialed in but totally worth it. This smoker has produced some great tasting meat!

My dad has rec-tec 590 pellet smoker and his meat has no smoke flavor to it at all. The taste of a charcoal smoker with the wood chunks is far superior in my opinion.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 21, 2021)

Excellent work and upgrades!!!!

I have the stainless steel door, lid hinge and side handles on my WSM 22!!

Well worth it!!!


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Aug 24, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Excellent work and upgrades!!!!
> 
> I have the stainless steel door, lid hinge and side handles on my WSM 22!!
> 
> Well worth it!!!



so I just ordered the side table but it negates being able to put my smoker cover on anymore.

Is there an aftermarket remedy?


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Aug 29, 2021)

Had to send the side table back. Wasnt going to work.  

Cajun Bandit lid hinge and Cajun Bandit Stainless Steel folding side table ordered.

My River Country 5” thermometer for the lid has arrived but I haven’t had a chance to install yet.

The improved door latch has been installed and adjusted.

I am going to need some new gaskets from lavalock for the door and lid.

Gave her a nice external cleaning the other day and polished her up.


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Sep 5, 2021)

Got the latest mod installed just before the bbq today.

The cajun bandit lid hinge. What a difference this makes!


----------



## txsmokering (Sep 19, 2021)

Have you noticed any damage to the smokers finish where the cajun bandit door sits into?


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Sep 19, 2021)

I ordered a firedial diffuser yesterday.

I just installed the new Lavalock Thermometer in the lid.






I have some clamps that hold and tighten the base to the bottom of the mid-section to install. The hinge and lid really makes it very top heavy. It about tipped over on the last smoke.

I also have a side table to install. Hoping I can get around to that before the weekend ends.




txsmokering said:


> Have you noticed any damage to the smokers finish where the cajun bandit door sits into?



can’t say that I have


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Sep 19, 2021)

And the cajun bandit folding steel tray is on. No issues installing it.

I will have to order a 22” cover as the 18” no longer fits with the folding steel door on it.



















Makes for a nice Sunday when you can get stuff done. The firedial diffuser plate will be here later this week.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 19, 2021)

You got all the bells and whistles for that unit!  Nice!


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Sep 19, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> You got all the bells and whistles for that unit!  Nice!



Yep! Modding my smoker is as addictive as modding the house and my mach 1 mustang. 

I have most of the mods I want. Need the steel polished fire ring and grate next.


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Sep 26, 2021)

My FireDial Diffuser plate has arrived.







Next up:
- ArborFab charcoal ring and basket.
- New high temp gaskets. 
- New vents. (Current ones are loose and flimsy)


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 26, 2021)

Curious how you like the diffuser plate. I may get one.


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Oct 24, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Curious how you like the diffuser plate. I may get one.



Temps are more stable, but I noticed on my last rib smoke a few weeks ago it took longer to get the pit up to temp. So maybe I’ll put it on after it gets up to temperature. But it does make the wood and charcoal last longer.


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Nov 7, 2021)

Waiting on my ArborFab charcoal ring to get here.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 7, 2021)

MileHighSmokerGirl said:


> took longer to get the pit up to temp. So maybe I’ll put it on after it gets up to temperature.



Like looking at the mods you've done . Nice work Do you have a propane torch ? Maybe give it some help , or pre heat the plate .


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Nov 7, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Like looking at the mods you've done . Nice work Do you have a propane torch ? Maybe give it some help , or pre heat the plate .
> View attachment 515629



yes. I have a propane torch with several canisters in the garage. Great idea on heating up the plate.

I put the plate on today after it got up to temp. No issues. 5 hrs on a rack of ribs and they were tasty.


----------



## Nodak21 (Nov 7, 2021)

Do you like the lid hinge you installed? I really want to do it but not sure it’s worth the investment and don’t want it to be unsafe with how top heavy it appears to be.. thanks for any input and opinions on this.  $65 for a hinge is kind of spendy but beats having to put the lid on the ground and picking up rocks or setting it on something and getting a grease ring on it.. ha


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Nov 7, 2021)

Nodak21 said:


> Do you like the lid hinge you installed? I really want to do it but not sure it’s worth the investment and don’t want it to be unsafe with how top heavy it appears to be.. thanks for any input and opinions on this.  $65 for a hinge is kind of spendy but beats having to put the lid on the ground and picking up rocks or setting it on something and getting a grease ring on it.. ha



oh yes. It is worth it. Just make sure when you install it, the hinge is centered between the back two legs. Otherwise it will be top heavy and want to tip over. I highly recommend the base clamps that keep the base and mid-section together as well.


----------

